# Feeding Question



## alsea1 (Oct 16, 2013)

I was wondering if grain is really nec. for keeping goats healthy.
I would like fellow goat raisers opinions on this.
Thanks


----------



## NaturesPace (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm new to goats, but I'm going to try to raise my goats without grains. I'm guessing I won't get as much milk and maybe the duration of them providing milk will be shorter. I'm feeding Chaffhaye and alfalfa pellets, while they have unlimited access to forage. They also have loose minerals, baking soda and kelp, free-choice.
I'll see what their condition is while pregnant and milking to decide if I can go grain free. 

I would also love to hear if others have had success trying to keep them off of grain.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 16, 2013)

*Is this a double post Alsea? 
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=27914*


----------



## alsea1 (Oct 17, 2013)

No. One is for sheep and the other goats.
I have been feeding grain to them all and its starting to get expensive and I have not really noted a drastic change in weight gain. So I'm thinking that I need to change up.
I was under the impression that alfalfa could cause urinary issues with bucks, so I have not fed alf. just grass hay.  But if its working for everyone else I will try that.


----------



## NaturesPace (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't have any bucks, so I'm not sure how to advise you on that.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 17, 2013)

*Oops sorry, I totally missed that- it was late!  

I don't feed my goats grain. I feed them free-choice alfalfa, my milkers get a mare and foal alfalfa pellet, and the babies get a showgoat alfalfa pellet with cocci prevention.

It's not necessarily alfalfa that causes the buck problems, it's the TOTAL calcium to phosphorus ratio in their diet.*


----------



## alsea1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh. I see.
Thanks


----------



## chubbydog811 (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't believe grain is a necessity in all cases. If you have an easier keeper that keeps well on hay, then just go with that. Make sure to leave a loose mineral out though so that they can get what they need. If you have bucks, make sure the loose mineral has ammonium chloride in it. 
What I generally do: I feed no grain to dry animals/off season bucks (All goats are Saanens.) low amounts of grain/alfalfa pellets during pregnancy, and feed a a pretty good amount of grain/alfalfa to my milkers (though they are gallon+ a day milkers and need the extra).


----------



## Rocco (Oct 19, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if grain is really nec. for keeping goats healthy.
> I would like fellow goat raisers opinions on this.
> Thanks


There is one compelling reason that I can think of to feed at least a small ration of grain to goats (or other ruminants). That is to aid in lessening the chance of nitrate poisoning. If you feed certain hays, especially ones that are advertised as "highly fertilized", like many are, and do not know the nitrate levels in the hay the carbohydrates in the grains can actually aid in keeping the rumen healthy against nitrate poisoning.

We feed a lot of Sudan and Haygrazer hays to our herd. They much prefer it to the Bermuda hays available in our area. But Sudan, related to things like Johnsongrass and Sorghum is prone to having a high nitrate content. We give our goats a small ration of sack feed daily...about 1/4 pound each (a handful +).

Free choice minerals also are needed.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have been to many seminars and read a lot of research and the general consensus in the academic world seems to be... it depends.   

Lots of factors are involved

What forages and/or hay do they have access to?
Have you had them tested?  do you know what the nutritional value is?
What stage are your goats in (open, pregnant, lactating, growing...)?
What condition are they in?
What kind of goats and what is your expectation of them?  Milk goats will have higher nutritional needs than meat goats.

In my opinion, if your goats are healthy, growing well and in good condition without it, then don't.  Keep a close eye on them.  Late gestation and lactating mothers need more protein than ones who are not.  I always feed at least a little, just so they will come when I shake the bucket.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 21, 2013)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have been to many seminars and read a lot of research and the general consensus in the academic world seems to be... it depends.
> 
> Lots of factors are involved
> 
> ...


I agree with the general consensus.  It does depend.
I don't believe there is a "one size fits" feeding regimen for goats.


----------

